# Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde es mal interessieren welche Filtertypen ihr so bervorzugt.

Bei mir ist es momentan eine Absetztkammer von ca. 1m³ danach kommt ein Patronenfilter mit 24 Metern Patronen. Durch zwei Pumpen wird das Wasser einmal zu einem Bodenfilter geführt und einmal um eine Kreisbewegung im Teich zu bekommen.

Nachdem ich gestern mal wieder mit dem Schlammsauger durch Absetztkammer und Patronenfilter geflitzt bin, mußte ich festellen, das sich dort schon eine Menge Schlamm abgesetzt hatte.
Vorteil dieser Dreck kommt schon nicht mehr in den Bodenfilter, allerdings frage ich mich was ich noch verbessern kann.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steingarnele (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

hi Heiko,

vielleicht vor den Patronenfilter ein Spaltsieb setzen, damit der nicht so verdreckt.


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

die Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen. Nur müsste ich dafür den Filter wieder umbauen. Denn in Schwerkraft ist da M.E. nach nicht viel möglich.
Alles was Spaltfiltermäßig (Schwerkraft) auf dem Markt ist, verdient eigentlich nicht den Namen.
Alternative wäre ein Spaltsieb vor meinem Bodenfilter und das Wasser aus dem Absetztbecken zu entnehmen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko,

da mein Teich erst seit seit letztem Jahr Oktober richtich in Betrieb ist hab ich leider noch keine großen Erfahrungen sammeln können....... 

Aber bislang ist mein 4Kammer Kleeblattfilter sehr gut im Rennen! Den hab ich zwar gebraucht gekauft, der war vorher an 'nem 40m³ Teich, aber das Wasser ist Kristallklar!!!

Jedenfalls hab ich die Vortexkammer mit Bürsten bestückt ( da hatte sich auch nach 2 Monaten kaum Dreck abgesetzt )  und mein Pumpenschacht ist jetzt die Absetzkammer.............

Aber du kannst auch Hier mal gucken

Aba wie gesagt, wir wollen mal noch ein wenig warten, dann kann ich bestimmt besser was zum Filter sagen........


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> Vorteil dieser Dreck kommt schon nicht mehr in den Bodenfilter, allerdings frage ich mich was ich noch verbessern kann.



Hi Heiko

Da fiele mir z.B als erstes ein,- Besatz reduzieren , weniger füttern, und noch weit weniger immer am Teich Veränderungen vorzunehmen. Und vielleicht auch mal diese Pflanzsteine an deinem Filter entfernen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Huhu Werner,

schau mal ich habe den Teich doch schon geändert.







nur um den Bodenfilter habe ich noch ein paar Pflanzsteine die aber nicht direkt mit dem Wasser verbunden sind.






Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo ein Nachtrag,

was wäre deiner /eurer Meinung nach ein vernünftiger Besatz?
Futter momentan einmal pro Tag.
Was meinst du für Veränderungen Werner?

P.s bin ja nicht unzufrieden wie es im Moment ist nur könnte man bestimmt was verbessern, dass sich Dreck im Filter und Absetztkammer ansammelt sollte wohl normal sein.Dafür ist ein Filter da. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steingarnele (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko,

mach doch mal von deiner Filterung eine Skizze (Foto) mit Daten, aus dennen man sich etwas richtiges nehmen kann.


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Matze,

momentan sieht es so aus:

Das Wasser läuft vom Skimmer und Bodenabsaugung über Schwerkraft in die Absetzkammer ca. 1m³(IBC Behälter)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/2/8/6/6/Absetzkammer02.06.061.JPG

von dort ein Überlauf zum Patronenfilter der mit 24 Metern Patronen bestückt ist.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/2/8/6/6/DSC02658.JPG

So sieht die Filtereinheit aus






An der Verrohrung des Patronenfilter sind zwei Pumpen angeschlossen.

Die eine Speisst den  Bodenfilter






Die andere Pumpe sorgt im Teich für eine Kreisströmung.

Ich hoffe das ich dies so einigermaßen erklärt habe wie mein Filter läuft.

Sonst einfach nochmals nachfragen

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko

Einen Vorschlag hätte ich da, wenn du deine Patronen richtig ausrichtest, sprich dichter setzen würdest, so wäre deren Nutzen um einiges höher.
So wie sie im Moment dastehn, so geht mehr Schmutzwasser an ihnen vorbei als das Wasser gefiltert wird.
Hier gäbe es ,meiner Meinung nach, ne Möglichkeit den Wirkungsgrad deines Filters erheblich zu verbessern.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Werner,

daran hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht!
Dies ist aber mit der HT-Verrohrung nicht ganz einfach:? 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir da nochmal eine neue Verrohrung aus PE bauen.

Oder aber ich ändere in gänze und baue doch noch mal den Filter um.

Wie wäre Spaltsieb Schwerkraft--> Kammer mit HELX ---> Dann Bodenfilter/Teich?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Norbert66 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Guten morgen Heiko bist ja auch schon früh hier ;-)
mich interessiert wie Du mit deinem PF zufrieden bist. wo anders werden diese Dinger ja als Dreckschleuder verpöhnt.
Habe als Vorabscheidung ein Spaltsieb USII und spiele mit dem Gedanken einen PF dahinter zu setzen.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Norbert,

eigentlich kann ich nichts negatives am PF feststellen ausser das die Patronen bei mir besser ausgerichtet sein könnten.
Weiterhin habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit mal eben einen Schieber zu ziehen und den Dreck abzulassen, also bleibt mir nichts übrig als Absaugen des Schlammes.
Dies würde ich gern ändern wollen. Habe aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Das mit der Dreckschleuder kann ich also so nicht bestätigen.
Solche Aussagen(wie Dreckschleuder, geht nicht, klappt nicht usw.) sind ein Grund mit warum ich mal was anderes sehen und hören muss.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> Wie wäre Spaltsieb Schwerkraft--> Kammer mit HELX ---> Dann Bodenfilter/Teich?



Hi Heiko

Spaltsieb ja, aber warum dann noch Helx ? Für was ,-wenn du eh danach deinen Bodenfilter plaziert hast.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Norbert66 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Heiko,
wie wäre denn die Idee die Patronen etwas hoch zu setzen, in den am Boden freigewordenen Bereich einen ähnlichen Verteiler (mit vielen Bohrungen) wie für die Patronen zu legen, über den man Wasser Mittels Zugschueber oder einer starken Pumpe ablassen kann. Der Dreck müßte sich doch entfernen lassen. Zwischen Verteiler für Schmutzablaß und Patronenverteiler könnte man noch diese Pasterplatten (Foltermedienauflage) einsetzen.
Wie ist Deine Meinung könnte das funzen ??
Gruß Norbert, der auch nicht gaz so engstirnig ist ;-))


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko + Norbert

Irgendwo gibt es einen hängenden Patronenfilter zu bestaunen ( LOBO.... )
Bei diesem funktioniert das Ganze anderst rum, der Schmutz lagert sich oben auf einer " Platte" ab.

Sorry, weiß im Moment leider nicht wo man ihn sich ansehen kann. Bestimmt weiß da unsere Annette weiter.

Würds mir mal ansehn. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sigfra (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Heiko...

ich hab mich jetzt ja noch nicht so mit Patronenfiltern befasst... aber ist es nicht so, das bei diesem Filtertyp das Wasser von innen durch die Schwämme gespült wird ? ... also die Schwämme auf HT Rohren sitzten, welche gebohrt oder geschlitzt sind ? ..
bei dir sieht es so aus, wie wenn die Patronen nur "aufgespießt " sind, also kein Wasser von innen nach außen geht...

... wenn ich dann deinen Filter betrachte, sieht es so aus, wie wenn das Wasser daran vorbeigeht... 
ebenso sollten doch die Patronen dicht an dicht stehen...

kann natürlich auch sein, das ich falsch liege, weil ich wie schon gesagt, ich mich mit Patronenfiltern noch nicht befasst habe...
es werden sich sicherlich noch mehr Experten dazu äußern...


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Moin zusammen,

soweit mir bekannt, sollte das Wasser sogar von außen nach innen durch die Patronen fließen, damit der Dreck außen an den Patronen bleibt, von __ Schnecken abgeweidet werden kann bzw. irgendwann nach unten fallen kann.
Mit einer vernünftigen Vorabscheidung sollte sich dieser "Dreck" aber auch in Grenzen halten.
Thorsten hat die Kombination Spaltsieb+Patronenfilter und ist nach meinem Wissen seeehr zufrieden damit!

@Werner
Meinst Du das hier?! 
Ist nicht LOBO aber karsten.  
Hier auch noch ein paar weiterführende Links zum Thema.


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Heiko + Norbert
> 
> Irgendwo gibt es einen hängenden Patronenfilter zu bestaunen ( LOBO.... )
> Bei diesem funktioniert das Ganze anderst rum, der Schmutz lagert sich oben auf einer " Platte" ab.
> ...




ne nee eh  

so kann man das nicht stehenlassen ! 

lies noch mal richtig !   

der Schmutz lagert sich genauso unten ab nur eben nicht auf der 
unteren Verrohrung , dass was da obendrauf liegt ist nur zufällig und unerwünscht mit hochgewirbelt.

ansonsten scheint es mir DIE bisher beste Bauform zu sein !

mfG

nachzulesen bei LG unter unser Bestes


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

schön das die Diskussion so schön verläuft.

Also das Wasser läuft bei mir im Patronenfilter von außen nach innen.
Die Patronen werden nur vom Kreuz gestützt und sind unten im Filter auf 50 Ht.Abzweigen übergestülpt.
Ich denke das kann nichts daneben laufen. 

Das was mich halt stört ist das man einige Stellen im Patronenfilter beim absaugen schlecht erreichen kann.

Sonst bin ich von der Funktion schon Überzeugt.

Eine Lösung wäre den Patronenfilter Hochzustellen und gepumpt zu betreiben.
Dann könnte ich hingehen und einen Schieber öffnen und der Dreck würde in den Kanal gehen.
In Schwerkraft ging das Leider nicht, da mein Abfluß zu hoch sitzt. 

@Werner,

ja warum noch PF? ich denke das es eine zusätzliche Biostufe sein kann und somit den Bf entlasten oder liege ich da falsch?


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Thorsten hat die Kombination Spaltsieb+Patronenfilter und ist nach meinem Wissen seeehr zufrieden damit!


Moin zusammen,

so ist es.
 Ich habe bei mir einen Patronenfilter (28 lfm) verbaut.
Davor habe ich eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung (Spaltsieb) eingesetzt.
Anschließend läuft das Wasser durch eine Pflanzfilter zurück in den Teich.

Absolut keine Probleme, der Reinigungsaufwand ist sehr gering und das Wasser ist klar. 

Zugegeben, im Zeitalter der Trommler und Sifi´s ist diese Technik laaange überholt, 
aber was gut läuft sollte man nicht austauschen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> @Werner
> Meinst Du das hier?!
> Ist nicht LOBO aber karsten.
> Hier auch noch ein paar weiterführende Links zum Thema.



Hi Annett

Danke !! Genau diese Beiträge meinte ich. Dabei ist es doch wurscht ob nun von Karsten od. Lobo.

Die Idee anfürsich ist doch schon was Feines.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> ne nee eh
> 
> so kann man das nicht stehenlassen !



Hi Karsten

Iss ja jut ! Hast ja recht,wusste es im Moment eben nicht mehr genau. 
Aber siehst ja, die Schelte kommt prompt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> @Werner,
> 
> ja warum noch PF? ich denke das es eine zusätzliche Biostufe sein kann und somit den Bf entlasten oder liege ich da falsch?



Hi Heiko

Hier haste mich leider mißverstanden. Meine Einlassung bezog sich auf das Helx.

Gegen deinen PF oder BF sag ich ja nichts. Nur wäre eine Helxkammer in meinen Augen ( wenn du ein Spaltsieb verwendest)eben nicht zwingend notwendig.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Bine (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich fahre seit einem Jahr sehr gut mit einem Pflanzenfilter und werde es auch so belassen


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

so wie ich das sehe sollte ich die Kombination wohl so lassen und nur öfters mal den Dreck absaugen, da eine einfachere Reinigung wegen dem Abfluss ja nicht gegeben/möglich ist. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Koifreund ,

der Patronenfilter war für mich fast 5 jahre der Favorit und eine wesentliche Vereinfachung  gegenüber den Mehrkammerfiltern !
Jetzt kamen die Vorfilter Spaltsieb, Sifi/Sprifi , etc. und plötzlich waren die PF  nicht mehr so  toll  wie  anfänglich !
Durch das wegnehmen der groben Schmutzpartikel kommen nur noch feinste Schmutzpartikel auf die Patronen .....setzten sich jetzt nicht mehr  aussen ab , sondern  dringen jetzt relativ tief  in den Schaumstoff  und  es ist  relativ  viel reinigungsaufwand  nötig geworden.
Also Vorfilter sind  nicht unbedingt immer ein Vorteil!

Hier kommen jetzt mit Gewalt  die Kaldnes oder Helixfilter !
Diese Kunststoffringelchen haben mit ca. 700m2/m3 Oberfläche  fast das 3 fache an Ansiedelungsfläche wie Japanmatten.
Sie gibt es schon seit Jahrzenten in der Aquakultur (Lachszucht,Forellen) !
Sie benötigen aber  Vorfilter  und man kann sie  ruhend  und bewegt einsetzen.
Ruhend haben sie auch einen mechanischen Filtereffekt , setzen sich aber schnell zu und es können patogene  Ecken entstehen (Krankheitskeime).
Man kann sie  mit Luft oder Wasserstrahl bewegen (z.B. Nexusfilter) dann  bekommt man meist Superwasserwerte , aber sehr oft milchiges Teichwasser , da  durch zu viel Luft der Bakterienfilm abgerissen wird .
Wenn man viel Luft sprudeln lässt , fördert das zwar die Sauerstoffversorgung , leider treibt das  auch sehr viel CO2  aus dem Wasser , was wiederum  die Karbonathärte (Kh)verbraucht !
Wenn man jetzt weiches Wasser hat mit wenig kh ,geht der kh -Wert schnell unter 3-5 kh und dann wird es gefährlich , weil jetzt der Puffer  für den ph Wert fehlt und der ph Wert abdriftet.
Diese Kaldnes oder Helix brauchen aber oft extrem lange bis sie  arbeiten.
Man sollte mindestens 3 Monate  einplanen , bis die Bakterien einigermassen arbeiten,  meist nach 1 Jahr laufen sie perfekt.
100 Liter Helix können unter guten Bedingungen  bis 500 Gramm Futter am Tag abbauen.
Aber nur unter optimalen Bedingungen...deshalb rechnen wir bei uns nur mit realistischen 125 Gramm/Tag .
Alle diese oben aufgeführten  Vor-und Nachteile haben mich nicht ruhen lassen , und deshalb habe ich vor 11/2 Jahren den MovingBeadfilter herausgebracht.
Weiter nichts als ruhende Kaldnes oder Helix , in die ein Waschrad horizontal eingebaut wird , das mit Hilfe von ganz wenig Luft (2-5 Watt) gelegendlich rotiert , und  die Helix bewegt , damit  sich keine  Schmutzpartikel dauerhaft ablagern können.
Es gibt dieses  als fertige  Komplettfilter , oder es gibt die Waschräder auch einzeln zum einbauen in  eigene  rechteckige Behältnisse.

So fürs erste  einmal genug.

Euer Heinrich

Der sich mit diesem Beitrag einmal vorstellen möchte und dessen Leitspruch ist:..wenn man weiss , dass man nichts weiss..weiss man schon sehr viel....


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heinrich,

lieben Dank für deine Erklärung!

Das bedeutet für mich das ich erstmal alles lassen werde wie es ist.
Nur halt des öfteren mal der Schmutz der sich am Boden absetzt absaugen 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Bevor du grössere Aktionen planst , sollte man gut überlegen .
Es gibt seit 1-2 Jahren mittlerweile Filteranlagen die wirklich simpel , pflegeleicht und garnicht so teuer sind.

Bei deinem PF habe ich nur das Gefühl , du hast  recht wenig Patronen für    35m3 .
Bei PF rechnet man minimal 1m Patrone  pro m3 Teichvolumen.

Heinrich


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heinrich,

jo das stimmt es sind nur 24 Meter Patrone verbaut.
Dafür folgt dann noch der Bodenfilter.
Ich hoffe das ich mit dieser Kombination gut über die runden komme.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko ,

bei einem Patronenfilter schickst du jetzt alles  erst einmal durch die 24 meter, da liegt das Problem .
Bei zuviel Durchfluss setzen sich die Patronen zu  sehr voll , da du ein zu grosses Vakuum in den Schwämmen erzeugst.
Verteilt man  das Vakuum auf mehr  Patronen bleibt der Schmutz locker aussen hängen .
Natürlich arbeitet der Pflanzenfilter auch noch ,aber er nimmt nichts vom Vakuum, und ein Pflanzenfilter arbeitet nur  ca. 3 Monate (Juni,Juli,Aug.)dann nichts mehr.
Füttern tust du aber länger.

Sorry , bin ein Querdenker aber  ich sage es klar heraus

Heinrich


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

das ist ja auch gut so!
Schliesslich will man sowenig wie möglich Fehler machen.
Wie wäre die Alternative?
Eine Pumpe vom PF weg nehmen und in die Absetztkammer stellen, dass Wasser von dort aus über ein Spaltsieb in den BF leiten.
Somit wäre der PF entlastet und der Bodenfilter wäre auch geschütz!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## euroknacker (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko,
mich würde mal interessieren wie oft und wie du den Patronenfilter reinigst. werden die Patronen dann auch ausgespült, oder saugst du wirklich nur den Mulm vom Boden ab? Ich spüle die Patronen ca. alle 3 Monate mit dem im Behälter  vorhanden Wasser aus und dann saug ich den Behälter leer. Ich erhoffe mir davon das die Patronen dann zwar sauberer sind aber ich doch noch etwas von der vorhandenen Biologie erhalten kann.


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Jürgen,

also ich sauge nur den Mulm/Dreck vom Behälterboden ab.
Die Patronen sehen eigentlich einigermaßen gut aus und machen nicht den Eindruck, dass sie Verstopft wären.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## euroknacker (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko,
ich frage nur weil es immer heißt das der Dreck der an den Patronen sitzt wieder in lösung gehen würde. Also das System dadurch dann wiederum belastet wird.
Bei mir läuft der Patronenfilter ja nun erst seit einem Jahr und du hast mit dem Teil schon länger Erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Huhu Jürgen,

also das mit dem in Lösung gehen ist immer ein Thema auf .... du weißt schon wer seinen Trommelfilter verkaufen möchte!
M.E nach laufen 1000 ende von Patronenfiltern, Mehrkammerfiltern usw zur vollsten Zufriedenheit der Teichbenutzer.
Klar ist eine gute Vorabscheidung immer von Vorteil aber es geht auch ohne. Dafür muss man halt öfters mal reinigen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## algenschreck (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo,

wir haben unseren Teichfilter auch selber gebaut. Seit 2 Jahren läuft der und wir haben den noch nicht gereinigt. Also von der Wartungsfreundlichkeit kenne ich momentan nichts besseres, ausser jemand zeigt mir was besseres. Man lernt ja schließlich nie aus.  
Wir sind damit zufrieden und für uns ist ein Teichfilter wechsel, auf eine andere Technik im Moment ausgeschlossen. Das Wasser ist glasklar und die Fadenalgen verschwunden. Lediglich ein paar kleine Algenbetten befinden sich auf dem Teichgrund. Die stören uns aber nicht, da diese für die Kleinstlebewesen Schutz bieten. Die Koi Fische wühlen jedenfalls keinen Schlamm auf , der das Wasser trüben könnte. Ich hab schon etliche andere Teiche gesehen, wo man vor Algen das Wasser nicht mehr gesehen hat.
Viele Grüße
algenschreck


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Moin,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da auch wieder was in Lösung geht.
Wenn ich aber am Teich einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbestand habe, dann will der doch auch was zu futtern haben, oder sollen die Pflanzen verhungern? 
Eine zeitnahe Entnahme sollte m.b.M.n. ausreichen. 

Wenn ich allerdings ein Freilandaquarium habe und (fast?) alle Pflanzen rauswerfe, dann brauche ich sicherlich das "Nonplusultra" für meinen Teich. 
Allerdings entfernt auch ein Trommler kein Ammonium/Ammoniak (welches dann dank Bakkis trotzdem bis zum Nitrat kommt) oder täusche ich mich da? 
Also brauch ich doch Pflanzen oder große Teilwasserwechsel - ganz wie in der Aquaristik. 
(Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Trommelfilterbesitzer, sondern gegen diese Propaganda die mit den Teilen stellenweise betrieben wird! Wenn auch andere, und vor allem günstigere Systeme seit Jahren gut funktionieren, dann sollte man sie nicht zerreden, nur um sein "Produkt" am "Markt" verkaufen zu können. Meine Meinung!)


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings entfernt auch ein Trommler kein Ammonium/Ammoniak (welches dann dank Bakkis trotzdem bis zum Nitrat kommt) oder täusche ich mich da?



Nein...


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Annett, 



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich allerdings ein Freilandaquarium habe und (fast?) alle Pflanzen rauswerfe, dann brauche ich sicherlich das "Nonplusultra" für meinen Teich.
> Allerdings entfernt auch ein Trommler kein Ammonium/Ammoniak (welches dann dank Bakkis trotzdem bis zum Nitrat kommt) oder täusche ich mich da?
> Also brauch ich doch Pflanzen oder große Teilwasserwechsel - ganz wie in der Aquaristik.


Das siehst du genau richtig und ich stimme dir in diesem Punkt zu, nur genau hier muß man auch eine klare Trennung zwischen einem Gartenteich und einem auf Dauer funktionierenden Koiteich sehen. 




> (Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Trommelfilterbesitzer, sondern gegen diese Propaganda die mit den Teilen stellenweise betrieben wird!


 
Aber genau Argumetationen wie diese hat die Propaganda ja begonnen.  
Zum Thema: 
Noch bei keiner Vorfilterung wurde so viel Wirbel gemacht, wie beim Trommelfilter, aber das hat sicher auch seinen Grund. Unumstritten ist es ganz einfach die zurzeit beste und sicherlich bequemste Vorfilterung. 
Ausnahmslos jeder der den TF bisher bei mir sah, würde ihn gerne bei sich am Teich haben. Einzig der Preis hindert am Kauf und hier komme ich zu deinem nächsten Satz. 




> Wenn auch andere, und vor allem günstigere Systeme seit Jahren gut funktionieren, dann sollte man sie nicht zerreden, nur um sein "Produkt" am "Markt" verkaufen zu können. Meine Meinung!)


Ein "zerreden" haben diese Systeme auch nicht verdient. Ob sie über einen gewissen Zeitraum gesehen, wirklich günstiger sind, bezweifle ich mittlerweile. 
Oft ist es, wie in meinem Fall auch, ganz einfach das zu Faul sein, eine Vorfilterung wie Bürsten und Co zu reinigen. Hatte ich lange getan und hab mir dabei stets eine Woche Rückenprobleme abgeholt. Von der versauten Reinigungsstelle, bzw. Hauswand beim Bürstenausklopfen gar nicht zu reden. 

…Und mal unter uns: Gestern Nachmittag saß ich im Gartenstuhl und als das sanfte Rauschen vom Reinigungsvorgang des TF einsetzte, schmunzelte ich und freute mich, wie brav das Teil meine damalige Drecksarbeit verrichtete.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Rainer,

an Bürsten hatte ich bei "günstigeren Systeme, die seit Jahren gut funktionieren" eigentlich weniger gedacht. 
Ich kann mir die Sauerei lebhaft vorstellen.
Wenn ich an die alljährliche Reinigung der Schwämme denke...  Aber meinen Vorfilter kann man halt auch eher vergessen (Screenex beim Biotec 18).

Aber jetzt noch mal Butter bei die Fische.
Was für Möglichkeiten einer guten Vorfilterung habe ich denn, wenn ich den Filter in Schwerkraft betreiben möchte?
Sifi kenne ich schon, hat aber auch ihren Preis + Unterhaltskosten (z.B. Strom - weiß einer wieviel das im Jahr so ca. ist?)

Gibts auch funktionierende Spaltsiebe? (An die hatte ich eher gedacht, kenne sie bisher aber nur als gepumpt.)
Die Arbeit ein Spaltsieb zu reinigen, kann man sich schon eher antun oder auch mal den Nachbarn überlassen (Urlaub), als bei verdreckten Bürsten.
Von den Bürsten geht garantiert auch mehr in Lösung, als bei einem Patronenfilter mit gescheiter Vorabscheidung. Nur welche kann man da nehmen? Bei Schwerkraft wie gesagt....


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Jochen,


> Annett schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nun muß ich aber auch hierauf eingehen, denn ich sage "ja".  

Weil der Trommler eben die Kacke, welche gerade erst erzeugt wurde, sofort aus dem Kreislauf in Richtung Abwasser befördert, wird die biologische Stufe um einiges entlastet. Durch diese sofortige Entfernung mindert sich logischerweise das "in Lösung gehen".  
Klar bleibt auch bei der Trommelfilterung in einem Koiteich ohne Pflanzen Nitrat ebenso wie Phosphat über, welches ich nur durch regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel entfernen kann, aber ich denke doch wesentlich weniger.   

Oder sieht das jemand anders?  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Annett, 

beim Spaltsieb hast du zwei Möglichkeiten: 
-Der gepumpte Spaltfilter (Pumpenkammer - Spaltfilter - Biofilter - Rücklauf Teich) 
-der Schwerkraft-Spaltfilter (Spaltfilter - Pumpenkammer - Biofilter - Rücklauf Teich)

Zu bevorzugen ist hier sicher der Schwerkraft-Spaltfilter, da die Pumpe erst nach der Vorabscheidung kommt. 
Du weißt schon, das ist das Thema mit dem zerschreddern in der Pumpe. (Zerschreddern = behilflichsein beim "in Lösung gehen").  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> 
> nun muß ich aber auch hierauf eingehen, denn ich sage "ja".
> ...



Hi Rainer,

da hast du natürlich recht, durch die Vorabscheidung eines Spaltsiebes, Trommelfilters etc., werden viele ungewollte Nährstoffe aus dem Teich geholt.

Meine kurze Antwort sollte nur dahin laufen, das nicht irgentwelche User denken sollen das ein Trommelfilter etc. biologisch umwandelt, (die viel zitierte Kette Ammonium-Ammoniak-Nitrit- Nitrat) wie es Annett beschrieben hat.

Ein Trommelfilter etc, reinigt nur mechanisch nicht biologisch, er entlastet aber sehr stark wie bei dir beschrieben den biologischen Filter.

Ich denke mal so kommen wir auf einen Nenner...


----------



## Silverstorm (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Möchte da nur kurz eine Zwischenfrage einwerfen.

Nach der Kette "Ammonium-Ammoniak-Nitrit- Nitrat" zufolge, kann man da sagen, dass bei einer nicht nachweisbaren Nitritmenge auch die restlichen Werte passen sollten?
Oder bin ich da am Holzweg?

Chris, der sich nochmal entschuldigen möchte, für die nicht passende Frage


----------



## Elfriede (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Chris,

ich hoffe sehr, dass es auf Deine hier "vielleicht nicht passende" Frage auch Antworten geben wird. Da ich überhaupt  keine Filteranlage laufen habe,  kann ich mich an derartigen Diskussionen auch nicht beteiligen. Ich bin aber erstaunt, daß ich in meinem Teich mit ungefütterten Fischbestand noch nie Ammoniak bzw. Nitrit im nachweisbaren Bereich messen konnte. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo,

@ Elfriede,

bei dir regelt sich eben dein biologisches Gleichgewicht durch die Pflanzen, dem vernünftigen Besatz und durch sparsames oder eben gar kein zufüttern.
So etwas würde aber in einen reinen Koiteich niemals funktionieren.
Man kann einfach nicht den Teich eines Koiliebhabers mit den Teich eines Freundes der naturnahen Teiche vergleichen.

Das schöne finde ich gerade in diesen Forum das beide oder besser mehrere _Teichsystheme_ ausdiskutiert werden.

@ Chris,

die Frage passt schon... 

Das kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten, aber einen funktionierenten System sei es mit Filter oder wie bei Elfriede durch die Natur oder den Teich selbst, _sollten_ die Werte bis zum Nitrat nicht gefährlich werden.

Es können aber so viele Fehler gemacht werden, zB. beim Bau, beim Füttern, oder Nährstoffe von außen die in den Teich gelangen können und das System auf den Kopf stellen.

Das Nitrat ist eben die Endstufe, und kann am besten durch Wasserwechsel oder Bepflanzung oder durch einen Bodenfilter...  aus den Teich _gebracht_ werden.

@ all...

Habe mir neulich eine Pflanzenkläranlage eines einzelnen Gehöftes angesehen.

Besatz.... fünf Menschen... 

gefilter wurde mit einen Bodenfilter in passender Größe, Substrat Sand bis Kies in verschiedenen Körnungen und bepflanzt mit __ Schilf.
Als Vorfilter wurde ein Rechen mit einer Größe von 4mm benutzt.

Funktionierte prima, Werte alles im grünen Bereich laut Wasserwirtschaftsamt.


----------



## Silverstorm (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Sagt zwar schon sehr viel aus deine Antwort, aber noch nicht ganz meine eigentliche Frage.

Würd halt gerne wissen, ob allein mit dem Nitrittest auf die anderen Komponenten Rückschlüsse gezogen werden.


Mein Teich dürfte dann eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein, nachdem es ja eine Mischung aus Koi- und Gartenteich ist. Koibecken mit anschliessenden Pflanzenbecken und auch Bodenfilter.... zusätzlich noch der MK-Filter mit Sifi-Nachbau...


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

ich frag mich zwar, warum Dich das soo interessiert (willst Du die anderen Tests nicht kaufen oder bist zu "faul" sie zu machen  ), aber gut.. am Ende ist es mir egal. 
Nitrit sollte eigentlich nicht nachweisbar sein, egal wieviele Fische man in einem *eingefahrenen System* hält!
Die Bakkis bauen es sofort zu Nitrat um. Ammonium wird auch direkt von den Unterwasserpflanzen als Dünger genutzt. Sind genug da, wird die Kette gar nicht erst ausgelöst. 
Bakkis sitzen in der Natur auch nicht in "Kisten" sondern auf jedem Blatt oder Sandkorn im Teich/See. Daher funktioniert Elfriedes Teich auch sehr gut ohne den Technikkram.

Nitrit und Ammoniak sind schädlich für die Fische - daher wird immer erst nach diesen und weiteren Werten gefragt, wenn es zu Problemen kommt. Liegt der Nitratwert seeehr hoch, dann können u.U. die Bakkis auch neu anfallendes Nitrit nicht mehr weiter umbauen. Sie sind dann wie gehemmt. In mancher Literatur wurde da auch schon der Schluß gezogen, dass das "schon fertige" Nitrat wieder zu Nitrit umgebaut wurde. Das entspricht aber wohl nicht den tatsächlichen Abläufen. (Ich finde leider nicht mehr die Quelle in der ich das gelesen habe.)

Einige Infos zu dem Ganzen findest Du auch hier.

@Rainer


> beim Spaltsieb hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:
> -Der gepumpte Spaltfilter (Pumpenkammer - Spaltfilter - Biofilter - Rücklauf Teich)
> -der Schwerkraft-Spaltfilter (Spaltfilter - Pumpenkammer - Biofilter - Rücklauf Teich)
> 
> Zu bevorzugen ist hier sicher der Schwerkraft-Spaltfilter, da die Pumpe erst nach der Vorabscheidung kommt.



Und genau das meinte ich... ob nun der Trommler den Dreck rausholt oder er auf dem Spaltsieb liegt und von dort aus das System beim abspülen endgültig verläßt.... ist fast das gleiche. Oder ist das Siebmaterial eines Trommlers soo viel feiner?
Hatte nicht Jürgen-b eine automatische Spülvorrichtung an einem Spaltsieb eingebaut? Oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?  

Ich sag mal: Ohne Vorabscheidung wird jeder Filter in der Reingung recht arbeitsintensiv. Also ist diese das A und O. 
Nur ob sie unbedingt mehrere tausend Euro kosten muss.... diese Frage stelle ich mir nach wie vor!


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo,



			
				Silverstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Würd halt gerne wissen, ob allein mit dem Nitrittest auf die anderen Komponenten Rückschlüsse gezogen werden.



Nein, würde ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Silverstorm (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Nein Annett, da gehts nicht ums Sparen oder Faulsein.
Mir gehts da eher um das Verständnis der ganzen Biologie.

Aber von Tag zu Tag kommt da mehr Licht in das doch noch sehr dunkle Dun kel.

Chris


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Chris,


dann nimm Dir mal den vorhin gesetzten Link vor... oder lies Dich hier durch die Fachbeiträge zum Thema Wasserchemie.
Und falls dann noch Fragen sind - zur Not ein neues Thema aufmachen, damit es hier nicht unter geht!


----------



## Heinrich (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Trommelfilter gibt es schon ca. 20 Jahre !!
Aber nur  in der Industrie , der Klärtechnik und der Aquakultur (Fischmast) .

Von  der Seite kenne ich den Filter auch schon ca. 12 Jahren !

Da  die Edelstahltrommler damals nicht unter 15.000,-€ zu haben waren , hat kaum ein Teichbesitzer  auch nur im Ansatz daran gedacht , sowas  zu kaufen !
Mit Zunahme der "Neureichen" und ihren Koi kamen  seit 5 Jahren doch  vereinzelt diese Trommler  an die Teiche......erst einmal zum Angeben .......jedoch merkte man schnell , daß  die Dinger  ja tatsächlich  viel mehr können  als man ursprünglich dachte.
Natürlich reduziert ein TF sehr stark Amm. und Nitrit  und lässt es erst garnicht zu Nitrat werden , denn  ich nehme ja  über 80 %  der Verschmutzungen (org. Bestandteile) aus dem Teich entgültig heraus .
Bei herkömmlichen Systemen  auch mit Spaltsieben  erreiche ich max. 10-30 %  der Verschmutzungen . Und je länger ich die  Verschmutzungen im Wasser belasse , um so mehr gehen sie in Lösung , und  sind im Kreislauf.
Nach meiner Schätzung ist ein TF etwa 4 x so effektiv wie Spaltsiebe , Sifi/Sprifi oder andere Siebe .
Hier liegt der Vorteil .
Und wer wirklich schon einmal ein 40 my Siebnetz in der Hand hatte  , geschweige  sogar einen TF in Aktion gesehen hat , versucht  nicht mehr Bürsten , Vortex u Pflanzenfilter  & Co.  sich schön zu reden !
Es sind wirklich Welten zwischen den Systemen .
Zumal  wir es ja auch geschafft haben  den TF in preisliche Bereiche zu bringen , die  es einem grösseren Kundenkreis zugänglich  macht.
Ja natürlich wollen wir verkaufen , aber wer mich kennt , weiss ich empfehle immer  das Produkt  von dem ich selbst am meisten überzeugt bin , nicht das , wo ich am meisten Profit habe.
Es ist mit dem TF wirklich ein neues Zeitalter angebrochen.
Natürlich geht es  auch immer  mit den altbewährten Systemen , aber längst nicht so einfach , simple  und effektiv ....besonders Ihre Koi  werden den Unterschied schnell merken!

Heinrich


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Heinrich,

aber ohne nachgeschaltete biologische Umwandlung (Filter) funktioniert das  biologische System nicht.
Sicherlich ist ein Trommelfilter momentan die beste Vorabscheidung, aber ohne anschließende Biologie läuft nichts, selbst wenn man 90% im Vorfilter heraussieben würde.
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, mir geht es in diesen Themen um nichts anderes, als um den nicht so eingelesenen Usern den Unterschied zwischen biologischen Abbau und die sehhhhhhhhhhhhr effektive mechanische Reinigung eines Trommelfilters (sieben) zu erklären.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heinrich,
> 
> aber ohne nachgeschaltete biologische Umwandlung (Filter) funktioniert das biologische System nicht.


 
Richtig Jochen, 

nur mit Trommler geht es natürlich nicht, aber die biologische Filterung nach einem Trommler ist so einfach wie sie preislich günstig ist. Auch ein Grund, womit sich der Preis des TF relativiert. In meinem Fall ist es __ Hel-X. 
Also besteht die komplette Filterung aus Trommler und Hel-X. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Heinrich,

meine Beiträge richteten sich nicht gegen Dich..... mir sind nur Leute ein Dorn im Auge, die ausschließlich Ihre eigene Meinung gelten lassen und sonst nichts. 
Wer widerspricht, fliegt früher oder später, die Konkurrenz wird sowieso gleich gekickt.   

Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen, dass es auch weiterhin OHNE Trommelfilter funktionieren kann.
Klar, er erleichtert einiges und nimmt dem Biofilter viel Arbeit ab (hab vorhin mal auf Deiner Seite bezüglich der Siebe geguckt-Wahnsinn, wie fein die sind!), aber warum soll ich ein funktionierendes System umwerfen, wenn ich damit zufrieden bin?? Siehe z.B. Heiko, Thorsten u.a. .

Brauche ich unbedingt einen Rolls-Royce um von A nach B zu kommen, wenn es auch mit einem Golf geht?! 

Ich finde es klasse, dass die Entwicklung nicht auf Spaltsieb-Niveau stehen geblieben ist. Ehrlich! 
Aber nicht jeder möchte/kann soviel Geld in das eine Hobby investieren. Soll ja Leute geben, die mehr als ein Hobby pflegen.  
Unterdessen besitzen eben nicht nur "Neureiche" einen Koiteich... und wenn mir eine günstigere Vorfilterung + Biofilter + Pflanzenfilter + etwas Handarbeit bei der Reinigung des Vorfilters das gleiche Ergebnis (sauberes, fischfreundliches Wasser) liefert... dann kann ich mich doch nur glücklich schätzen, oder? 

Klar, wer einen Koiteich hat, darin/daran aber keinen Platz mehr für Pflanzen findet, der muss technisch aufrüsten (oder öfters "putzen"). Ob es dann ein Trommler am Anfang der Kette oder ein Abschäumer an deren Ende sein soll, dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Wir können hier nur die Vor- und Nachteile aufzeigen... Die Entscheidungen fallen an anderer Stelle und das ist gut so.


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Rainer,

mit den Zeugs probiere ich auch gerade, möchte mal sehen wie sich das __ Hel-X in meiner ehemaligen Bürstenkammer wohlfühlt... ,

 



vorher hab ich Spaltsieb...Compact Sieve II  von Heinrich   

Zum eigentlichen Thema,

Ich filtere einmal mit...

Compactsieve II,  Bürsten und Hel- X, Biotec 10.1,

und nochmal in einen zweiten Pumpkreis,

Compactsieve II mit anschließenden Pflanzenfilter...

bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Norbert66 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,
von Annett kahm die Frage nach einem Spaltsieb, welches in Schwerkraft funktioniert. Bei mir läuft ein Ultrasieve II prima in Schwerkraft und ersetzt eine Pumpenkammer. Am Filterausgang wird das Wasser abgepumpt, am Eingang steuer ich über Zugschieber den Zulauf vom Skimmer und bodenablauf. Das Wehr kann einen Pegelunterschied von ca. 16cm Wasserstand ausgleichen.





Als Hauptfilter setze ich ein Naturagartfilter mit einer Selbstbaubox gefüllt mit Japanmatten ein.




Gruß Norbert


----------



## Heinrich (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Jochen , hi Annett  .....

sind uns völlig einig !

Mir ging es nur  um einige Andeutungen  daß der Wirbel um die Trommler nur  gemacht wird  um zu verkaufen !
Hier habe ich ein bischen erklären wollen.

Aber wie Rainer schon richtig erklärt hat , ohne Biofilter geht es nicht .

Denn  wenn der TF tatsächlich ca. +-80 % herausholen sollte ,müssen die restlichen  20 % (meist gelöste Stoffe) noch abgebaut werden !

Wenn ich aber bei anderen Vorfiltersystemen  vielleicht +- 20-30 % herausfiltern kann , müssen diese 70-80 %  verbliebener  Restschmutz noch biologisch abgebaut werden !
Da  dieser Restschmutz bekanntlicherweise  noch sehr  viele  Humus und Sedimentstoffe  enthält (Ihr kennt das  von Euren Reinigungsarbeiten)  muss sich der Biofilter  mit diesem  Schmutz herumplagen !

Hier liegt der Unterschied !

Hi Jochen ,

wenn Du jetzt mit den Helix experimentierst .......habe Geduld !
Dieses Filtermaterial ist genial , aber es braucht in der Regel  3 Monate und länger bis sich die Biologie  aufbaut !
Wenn man umstellen will , sollte man das Filtermaterial einfach mit  dem Sach einige Zeit in den Teich werfen , zwischen die  alten Filterteile schütten oder ähnliches .
Versucht nicht die alten bewährten Filtermaterialien heraus zu werfen und neues Helix einzubringen.
Voraussichtlich werdet Ihr dann die Wasserwerte  für einige Zeit  nicht mehr im Lot haben !
 Heinrich


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Moin,

danke Norbert.
Wieder was gelernt.. und gesehen. 
16cm Wasserstandsunterschied schafft es? Das ist ja klasse!

@Heinrich
Das hieße aber auch, dass sich Helix für einen gepumpten Filter, der im Winter eingemottet (abgeschalten) wird, nicht wirklich lohnt.. oder?

Da sind wir wieder beim alten Thema des "Durchlaufenlassens".  
Ist in unserer Klimazone und mit einem gepumpten Filter leider nicht machbar.


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo,

Ich habe das Helix einfach in Wäschesäcken in meinen Eigenbaubürstenfilter gehängt, auf Kosten von einer Reihe Bürsten.
Das Zeugs hängt jetzt (links in diesen älteren Bild) am Auslauf wie beschrieben in einen Wäschesack im Filter.
Da ich das __ Hel-X so gut wie geschenkt bekommen habe, probiere ich das mal aus.

 

Wenn`s nicht funktioniert habe ich ja noch meinen 1a... Bitotec 10,1...    


 

und vorher ein Spaltsieb


----------



## Heinrich (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Annett ,

das Material helix /Kaldnes ist nur in neuer Form mit  diesem  Makel  behaftet.

Einmal in Aktion , besiedelt es sich genauso schnell  wie andere  Filtermedien auch !

Noch besser packe ich im Winter das Helix in Säcke und lass es im teich schwimmen.......wenn ich schon den  Filter abschalte !

heinrich


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Heinrich,

ganz vergessen, Danke für deine Ratschläge,

da ich im Winter meinen Filter abbauen muß, werde ich das Helix im Teich überwintern.


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

wie verhält sich das HELX den wenn die Temperaturen unter 10 °C gehen?
Werden die Bakterien nicht absterben?
3 Monate sind dann eine lange Zeit!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heinrich (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Die Bakterien verhalten sich im Winter auf fast allen Filtermedien gleich , soweit die Umgebung aerob und  für sie lebensfreundlich sind  , werden sie weiterleben ,sich evtl. reduziern oder  teilweise auch in Ruhestadien gehen.

Hier ist egal  ob Helix , Japanmatte , Bürste  usw.

Wenn die Temperaturen steigen , arbeiten sie mehr , und vermehren sich mehr oder weniger explosionsmässig ...wenn ihnen  die verhältnisse  zusagen.

Heinrich


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heiko

Die Mehrzahl wird sich wohl verabschieden, doch der Rest wird weitermalochen ( wenn auch reduziert) solange Sauerstoff und Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.
Im Filter sind wohl mehr als nur ein Bakterienstamm vorhanden. Der eine kann dies ab, der andere das.
Würden alle absterben, wo kämen nach dem Winter denn die Neuen wieder her ?  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heinrich (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Aus der Flasche , mit einem Kanister aus einem  Gewässer oder Filter....aber  wenn  nur einigermassen die Bedingungen stimmen , überleben immer ein paar ...das reicht !
Deshalb ist es ideal ,ab und zu ein wenig von den Filterbakterien aus der Flasche hineingeben .
Muss nicht viel sein , vergesst was  auf den Flaschen steht .
Nur so gibt man  immer neuen Stämmen eine Gelegenheit sich zu vermehren ...wenn ihnen das Umfeld passt !
Wenn denen das nicht gefällt , sterben die ehe ab !

Aber einen Tip : Die Flasche mit  Filterbakterien immer im Filter lagern , damit  die Temperatur  die gleiche ist  wenn man sie rauslässt !

Heinrich


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Heinrich

Sei mir nicht bös, aber wer garantiert mir das in solch einer Flasche auch das drin ist was außen drauf steht ?

eine Handvoll Erde in einem Eimer aufgelöst, und danach die Schwebestoffe herausgefilter( soweit möglich ) und ich habe auch meine Bakterien. Oder ?

Gruß
Werner
Der diesen gekauften Bakterien nicht ganz traut.


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi,

aber wenn die besiedlung vom HELX bis zu 3 Monaten dauert, frage ich mich ob es das Optimale Filtermedium sein kann.

Gruß Heiko
der vielleicht hier was missversteht.


----------



## Heinrich (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Bin mir sicher das da was drin !!!!!!!!!
Habe genügend  Kunden  die nach  Zugabe  dieser Produkte  starke  Verbesserungen festgestellt haben .
Natürlich gibt es schon Qualitätsunterschiede .
Man sollte nur keine Wunder erwarten.

Auf jeden Fall sind sie nicht schädlich.

Dein Tip mit Erde dürfte nicht viel bringen , das kannst Du im Komposthaufen probieren .
Die Bakterien , die sich in der Erde wohlfühlen , dürften kaum im Wasser überleben , genau wie Du Filterbakterien schlecht auf dem Komposthaufen einsetzen kannst.

Heinrich


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*



> Die Bakterien , die sich in der Erde wohlfühlen , dürften kaum im Wasser überleben , genau wie Du Filterbakterien schlecht auf dem Komposthaufen einsetzen kannst.



Hi Heinrich

Das könnte schon ein Widerspruch ansich sein. Korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, doch was geschieht dann mit diesen Erdreich/Kompostbakterien wenn sie längere Zeit im Wasser verweilen müssen? Und hier regnet es schon mal tagelang und das Wasser steht in den Wiesen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

hallo

Zitat von WERNER 02
Irgendwo gibt es einen hängenden Patronenfilter zu bestaunen ( LOBO.... )
Bei diesem funktioniert das Ganze anderst rum, der Schmutz lagert sich oben auf einer " Platte" ab.



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> so kann man das nicht stehenlassen !
> lies noch mal richtig !
> der Schmutz lagert sich genauso unten ab nur eben nicht auf der
> unteren Verrohrung , dass was da obendrauf liegt ist nur zufällig und unerwünscht mit hochgewirbelt.




ja das ist zufällig aber nicht unerwünscht das sich mulm auf den platten absetzt.
so gehen die toten bakies und mulm nicht zurück in den teich und kann regelmässir abgesaugt werden.

so sieht die platte nach ca.3-4 wochen aus.das ist ganz feiner brauner lockerer mulm.







bei einem verrohrtem patronenfilter setzt sich dieser mulm in den rohren ab oder geht zurück in den teich.

bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem hpf


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

und zum thema
Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?

ich habe einen eigenbau trommelfilter---siehe hier- kosten ca.120,-euro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VM-JeC4dlw

danach meinen alten 1200 liter vortex mit 400 liter helix gefüllt danach mein hängepatronenfilter mit 40meter patronen ppi30.von da mit einer 10000aqamax zum teich und mit einer 5500 aquamax durch einen pflanzenfilter und eigenbau-sauerstoffreaktor in den teich.


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hi Lobo

Nicht schlecht dein Trommelfilter. Könnte mich interessieren. Wie wärs wenn du mal ne kleine Bauanleitung einstellen würdest.

Würde mich freun, könnte man wieder Jemanden a bissle ärgern. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

Hallo Lobo,

ich hab den Bau schon bewundert;- Klasse


----------



## Bine (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Filter bevorzugt ihr?*

  Klasse Lobo 
vor allem liegt es in einer Preisklasse wo man nicht zweimal überlegen muss ob man sich so einen Baut oder nicht .  
Aber so kennen wir dich ja ,du baust GUT - GÜNSTIG UND EFFEKTIV


----------

